# PFD Australia



## shortie (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone any knowledge of these.
http://www.pfdaustralia.com/pro.asp

Certainly look the goods.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Saw them at the Vic boat show. Basically a gas inflatable in a jacket type config. Seems to have two version, the auto and manual inflate. Being a yaker, have stayed away from auto inflate as have been worried about accidental inflation in rough/wet conditions, however I have no knowledge if this is in fact something to worry about!


----------

